# GM washer machine problem



## Dmitri (Apr 8, 2009)

My GM clothes washer machine model # is Wvsr1060b0ww.
After spin the clothes are soaking wet when i take them out. Does anyone know whats causing this problem?


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

may be the dryer is not operating correctly


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Not spinning very fast to spin out the water.

You mean GE and nor GM?


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

I have had 2 problems like that with my old washer. 

Where does the water go when it comes out of the washer. If it goes into a sink make sure the drain is ok because water will syphon back into the washer if the water stays above the machine's hose. That was my first problem. At that time we didn't have sewer and water and the float that drained the water from the sink wasn't working right.

The next time I had that problem it was the pump that drains the water from the machine. Since the repair was going to be almost half the cost of a new machine and it was old, we bought a new machine. If you have some one who could do the job though it would probably be cheaper given the cost of labor

It could also be that something is blocking the hose connected to the pump. It has to have something to do with the pump not working right or water syphoning back into the machine.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

oil painter said:


> ...It could also be that something is blocking the hose connected to the pump...


One of my kids socks somehow got stuck inside the hose when I had the problem. Found it right at the inlet to the pump.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

I would definately check the pump... when my machine did this a few years ago I took the pump out and found a quarter stuck right in the inlet...

the diameter of the inlet pipe was just a hair bigger than the quarter and it was stck in the pipe like a cork....took the quarter out and things were back to normal....

have a bucket ready when you pull the hose off the pump though, as the water in the bottom of the machines tub will come rushing out.........


----------



## guitar21 (Nov 6, 2006)

make sure there is nothing stuck under m/c i had a sock get stuck under my washing m/c
between floor and the pully on the pump witch was belt driven from the motor the belt worked/burnt a hole in the pully to cut a long story short i replaced pully. belt looked ok cost me $3.50 Australian the m/c worked well after repair


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I just worked on a friends GE washer with the same issue, it wouldn't spin. The issue was the motor/controller assembly. This machine was only 14 months old, and they managed to get GE to send them a new motor/controller for no charge. Works fine now.

If this is a similar model, there is a blinking LED on the top of the motor assembly under the metal cover that can be seen from the side. The paper with the wiring diagram and blink codes is in the back behind the switch cover, you have to take the screws out of the back to pull it out.

Check the blink codes to see what the controller thinks is wrong.


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> FWIW, I just worked on a friends GE washer with the same issue, it wouldn't spin. The issue was the motor/controller assembly. This machine was only 14 months old, and they managed to get GE to send them a new motor/controller for no charge. Works fine now.
> 
> If this is a similar model, there is a blinking LED on the top of the motor assembly under the metal cover that can be seen from the side. The paper with the wiring diagram and blink codes is in the back behind the switch cover, you have to take the screws out of the back to pull it out.
> 
> Check the blink codes to see what the controller thinks is wrong.


This was not a spin problem but water left in the machine after it spun. It has to be something with the pump.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

oil painter said:


> This was not a spin problem but water left in the machine after it spun. It has to be something with the pump.


That's what the person I fixed the washer thought too.  It could still be the controller, because if the pump worked for the wash cycle, it probably would work for the spin as well.


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> That's what the person I fixed the washer thought too.  It could still be the controller, because if the pump worked for the wash cycle, it probably would work for the spin as well.


I have had this problem twice as have others who posted here and all the posts said it was the pump or a blocked hose. The thing is not all the water drains during the wash cycle or the rinse cycle because the hose is blocked and you end up with water in the washer. In your case the machine didn't spin. When it happened to me it spun just fine. The first thing I would check is the pump. Yours may be the next thing if it didn't work, but from my experience the water isn't draining from the washer properly. I think the point is moot anyway I don't think the origional poster has even been back


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Maybe he called an appliance repair shop.


----------

